# Trapped second orange kitty (Chessie's brother )



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Good news to post! This morning when I checked my cage I heard a kitty crying and I knew that I had Chessie's sibling. They look just like twins. He will have to stay in the back porch until he goes to the vet. Everything was good with Chessie when he went for his checkup. He goes back at the end of the month for his second appointment. I am so happy to have his sibling! Now he won't have to be out in the cold this winter. Will have more to post on my new kitty later!      :


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Congratulations Cameocat  !! That is sooo good to hear..hope all is fine with Cheesie's sibling_do you know what to call him/her yet?_and of course you'll have to post pics..would love to see them


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

rosalie, thanks , and it was good to hear from you again! I haven't been able to hold the new kitty yet. He seems to be alot more afraid then Chessie was. This morning when I went to check on him I opened the cage and he did come out. I don't want to push picking him up and holding him to soon. I'm guessing that he might also be a male. The vet told me that most orange cats are males. I am able to pet him but he just seems so scared yet. I will spend some time with him today and I will let you know how it goes. I can't wait for Chessie to see him. I know my elder cat ( Cuddles ) will be glad when Chessie has another buddy besides her. At 17 years old she just doesn't want to play with Chessie the way that he wants to. I don't blame her! Other then that they get along just fine. Cuddles just lets him know when she doesn't want to be bothered and then Chessie knows to back off. Will post more later and I hope to be able to post pics real soon!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Just let him be for the moment..you know how it goes; right now all is so frightening to him but he'll change in time. He might be less outgoing/more shy than Chessie too.
It sure makes a difference when they have a buddy their age to play with. I'm glad that I brought in two kittens instead of one because Madam is 5 (OK, 5 isn't 17 but..:wink and she can be left alone while these two wrestle each other and do as kittens do_tho sometimes they try to include her to wich she stalks out hissing and growling. 
BTW, your cat is declawed right? I've the feeling, not sure about it, that declawed cats avoid other cats (feel insecure?) mine does but maybe she's just "too much of a housecat"..it was funny last night she was having munchies and looked horrorized as one of the kittens pulled out a empty soupcan of the garbage and licked it..like how barbaric :lol: 
I'm struggling to curb their alley cats ways..a chore, luckly one of their mothers_I though they were siblings but as I recounted them it turned out they are from different litters born at the same time, am sure they share a father though_was a happy-go-lucky feral, terrible sure of herself, we could pet her and once she jumped on my lap but could be as slippery as any other feral and I guess her kitten Margaret is like that. Clovis mother is a hard feral & he's scaredy but purrs loudly and appreciates a good pet.
I've a book called "Cat Massage" by Bo Lundberg and Nicola Routledge that has very good howtos; petting kittens, adults, seniors, etc. It's in big bookstores or you might get a copy at your library.
Take care,


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

rosalie, yes, Cuddles is declawed. I never had that done to any of my cats before but I had gotten Cuddles the same year that my son was born and I was alittle nervous when my son started to crawl around the house and Cuddles would always go up to him. Today believe it or not Chessie crawled in Cuddles's bed with her and she was alright with it. Well, for awhile anyways. I guess we were really lucky with Chessie. I was able to hold him the second day aready. I know that all cats are different just like people. If Caty ( thats what my son wants to call him ) needs more time to adjust well then we will give him more time. I'm sure each day things will improve with our getting to know each other. Will keep you posted.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

[


> Today believe it or not Chessie crawled in Cuddles's bed with her and she was alright with it


Awww..how sweet. Try to get them on film next time :wink: love kitties sleeping together..but I know it'll take time..or maybe not, it's hard to tell when everybody is getting to know each other how long it'll take. No matter you are determined to help them along and wait for them, very, very caring of you. Tell your son that I think Caty is a good choice of name!


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

rosalie, I was able to pick Caty up and hold him for alittle while yesterday. He seemed like he wanted to get down so I did't want to push it. Then through out the day I tried it several more times and it seemed to go alittle bit better. Yes, he's a boy also. I was wondering if you know why his belly seemed to be so full and hard. I really can't explain it any other way. He does seem to be bigger then Chessie but I am alittle concerened about why his belly feels that way. Do you have any ideas? Did you ever notice that with any of your kitties that you handled ? I'm sure I will find out when I take him to the vet but I want to wait alittle bit until he feels more comfortable with me. If you have any advice I would appreciate it very much. Oh, by the way, my son says to tell you he is glad you like the kitties new name.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

How nice that Caty is responding to being loved  
I don't know about the hard belly, the kittens belly is normally plump until they start growing_wich they do all the time of course_ I mean after 8 mos or so depending if they will be sleek or chubby.
I have noticed with my fosters they both had hard full bellies when I brought them in, now the female is much less so but the male still has a paunch; she's the long cat type while he's rather short and chubby.
However, many diseases account for a bloated look, most commonly parasites so do ask your vet.


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

rosalie, thanks for your help. I called and made an appointment for Caty at the vet. His appointment is on Monday. When I called the vet I asked the girl about it and she also said that it could be worms and he will be checked for that at his checkup and treated if needed. I have to tell you that Caty now lets me hold him whenever I want to. He also purrs like crazy when you pet him while you hold him. He still is alittle jumpy yet but I know that he will come around especially once he is able to come in the house and be with his brother. He is eating good and using the litter box. Will keep you posted . Thanks once again for your help.


----------

